# help wiring vandal led switch



## popswala (Nov 15, 2010)

I got one of those vandal led (black w/ white ring) switch to control my leds on my fans. The switch has the layout of +/- for leds and 3 tabs labeled nc/no/c. I can't figure out how to wirie it in. I'm coming from a led rocker switch that only has 3 tabs. 

I don't get how there explaining this. I connected wires in both ways but switch doesn't turn on nor do the fan leds turn on. 





left is common and right is push-down

Only searches I can find is on using these as reset switches.


----------



## popswala (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I seemed to have figured out half of what I'm trying to accomplish. I got the fan led's to turn on but not the switch. I don't have a pos+ wire going to the switch to power the led. I'll get to that. Just wanted to update this part. I may just run a separate wire to for that.

Going by the diagram. You connect neg- to neg-/ signal to NO1 / power to C1. I remind you that this config is coming from a led rocker switch so I mite have the signal and power line confused. I'll edit when I confirm which is actually which.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 16, 2010)

Isn't common just relabeled ground? From the diagram you just connect the positive led(from your power supply) to left most pin and negative led(from your power supply) to the right most pin.

There are alternate options for if you want the switch to turn on when it's flipped up or to turn on when it's flipped down.


----------



## popswala (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not sure. Theres nothing on that. I configured my switch going by the one on right. I'm about to run a wire of pos to see if switch lights up. I did get the switch to power on my fan leds. Only thing is I noticed my moles is configured to run of the red 5v and not the yellow 12v. I'm not sure if I should try switching that. Would the 12v burn out my leds being to much power to them? There pretty bright off the 5v. i may just leave it. Food for thought I guess.

The switch I'm using now is a push button bulgin style. I had a rocker in there before.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you using both switches?  I am a bit confused.  For one it would probably be:
 F

FAIL SEE BELOW


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, I thought you said it was a rocker style.  

Ok, so what led's do you have?  They should be rated at either 12V or 5V.


----------



## popswala (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm using a push button switch. The led power I'm not sure of. I got a bunch of tailed led's I modded onto my fan (in sig work log). I just ran a wire of led pos to a molex on psu and it turned on. I also just noticed my led's are wired onto the yellow 12v. I used a pass-thru molex on my leds. Now I have to switch the connectors over to something smaller to fit the tabs. The rocker had bigger tabs so I used the slide on connectors. I may just solder the wires on or I could pick up some smaller connectors tomorrow.

I'm guessing the left connector is for running it as a push style while the right one is using it a push-down latching style. Not sure which way I want to go. I'm just happy at this point to have it working in any way.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2010)

I drew my diagram wrong.  Here ya go:


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 16, 2010)

Switch label decoded
Power circuit(to power both switch circuits and the switch lamp)
+ is for Positive
- is negative
Switch circuit
C is Common (Neg) 
NC is Normally Closed(pos)
NO is Normally Open (pos)

For a normally open circuit connect NO to pos circuit and neg to Common.
For a normally closed circuit connect NC to pos circuit and neg to Common.

Normally Open is OFF
Normally Closed is ON


----------

